# Steam Wand Problem on Cherub



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Since i have changed to a two hole tip i get alot of water out of the steam tip. If i run the wand for a bit this does go but the steam is still quite wet. My two hole steam tip does look quite old, would a new tip remedy this problem or is it something else?

Initially the tip worked really well and my foam was the best ever, but then it got wetter and wetter. I have removed the tip and cleaned it but this hasn't helped.

Spukey.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Just wondering if you turn the machine on with the steam valve open and close it when dry steam only comes out. I get a lot of water first when I do this. I also have to run out a few seconds of steam before I use the wand as it is too wet otherwise....Hope it helps!


----------

